# I’m at a loss as to how this is done



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I love the way the front corners have been sheered off on this DIY speaker enclosure , but have no idea how this would be done . 
I can’t see how you could do this accurately with a belt sander . It would be to big and awkward for a bandsaw , well maybe if it was sitting in a jig ? 
I could see a specialized router sled just for this job being attached maybe .
Any theories ?


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Rick,maybe it's done the old fashioned way with handsaw & plane then sanded to the chamfer edge lines with progressively finer sanding. Your finished speaker box looks more modern than the plain square item at the top. James.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glue layers of material into the portions that will be cut away. This would not block the speaker openings, which do not appear to be extra thick. Then you could make the cuts with a table saw by using a taper jig for the sides, and for the top you just need to run the top back across the blade, while holding it against the fence. Any other shaping could be done with sanding. The front edges appear in the finished enclosure to have been sanded to produce a curve.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I think a track saw could easily do this


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Judging by the amount of dust on the floor, alot of sanding was done...I'm thinking James pretty much got the right idea as to how it was done. What impress's me is the finish. DAMNNNN!!! I'd love to what that schedule consisted of.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very interesting how the face looks bent at the woofer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Judging by the amount of dust on the floor, alot of sanding was done...I'm thinking James pretty much got the right idea as to how it was done. What impress's me is the finish. DAMNNNN!!! I'd love to what that schedule consisted of.


I'm guessing a two part gloss epoxy. My son who has been into making speakers for quite a few years now had me do a matte epoxy finish for him once. I used a cheap spray gun in case I couldn't clean it out.

I have a 6 x 108 vertical sander that might do the facets if I lowered the table way down and added a larger surface so that I could tip the box and still have it on the table. But hand sanding might be easier in the long run. Just mark the extents of the facets on face and edges and sand to the lines.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it possible that the parts were dry fitted, marked and then chamfered before final assembly ? That finish is amazing !
You can see the top was added and the different layers on the front on the second photo. I think with a tall fence the front could be done on a table saw and then sanded smooth.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm guessing a two part gloss epoxy. My son who has been into making speakers for quite a few years now had me do a matte epoxy finish for him once. I used a cheap spray gun in case I couldn't clean it out.
> 
> I have a 6 x 108 vertical sander that might do the facets if I lowered the table way down and added a larger surface so that I could tip the box and still have it on the table. But hand sanding might be easier in the long run. Just mark the extents of the facets on face and edges and sand to the lines.


I was guessing an expoxy was at the root of things....Still an impressive application to say the least. Especially over a core like MDF. Reflections don't lie, this is one fine job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Regarding the finish . The builder was asked and replied that he took it to a body shop where they painted it .
I didn’t know those cuts were called facets ? I asked him how he cut the angles , but he hasn’t replied


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I found another one of his builds . It shows a simular speaker on a smaller scale . So he did the face first . Don’t know why I couldn’t figure that out , duh? Makes a lot more sense now.

I guess the end would be raised and pushed threw a tablesaw .


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Regarding the finish . The builder was asked and replied that he took it to a body shop where they painted it .
> I didn’t know those cuts were called facets ? I asked him how he cut the angles , but he hasn’t replied


Wow... painted? I guess that MDF is more resilient to moisture than I suspected. Perhaps a quick drying primer as a base coat....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Wow... painted? I guess that MDF is more resilient to moisture than I suspected. Perhaps a quick drying primer as a base coat....


MDF paints very well. It will soak up some extra on cut ends, but a mix of wood glue and water brushed on and lightly sanded helps prevent this.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

a large table saw sled will give you those results very easily same kinda way I make 5 foot tall 8 sided tapered lighthouses


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

like this


----------

